# Critique my riding..



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

NOTE: this is my new lease horse, and i have not ridden in about... 1 year prior to the few times i rode Candy Cane (the horse in the video) , so i may look a little choppy, i know that. But other then that, please feel free to say anything that will be constructive..


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

MY bad! wrong video... here it is.......


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

You look tense; you're brancing against your stirrups which is putting your legs out in front of you. From their you're trying to correct yourself by leaning forward and rounding your shoulders. You need to sit back and roll your shoulders back, relax your legs and just let your heels absorb the shock. I would recommend if it's possible to try riding bareback for a couple rides so you don't depend on your stirrups for support, really use your body and core to keep yourself balanced nicely over your pony.
Hope that helps some!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't look terrible, just nervous. Chill homie. Its aaaalllll good.
Sing a song while you ride. It'll loosen ya up a bit. Enjoy it.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else said. I also noticed that your feet are sticking out, away from Candy's sides. That throws the rest of your seat off and makes it harder for your horse to get your leg aids. Bring your legs in around the horse so you can feel her better, and vice versa. 

Candy is adorable, btw. ;D She looks really smooth.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

ScotchMegafleet said:


> You look tense; you're brancing against your stirrups which is putting your legs out in front of you. From their you're trying to correct yourself by leaning forward and rounding your shoulders. You need to sit back and roll your shoulders back, relax your legs and just let your heels absorb the shock. I would recommend if it's possible to try riding bareback for a couple rides so you don't depend on your stirrups for support, really use your body and core to keep yourself balanced nicely over your pony.
> Hope that helps some!


 I agree with this!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Try relaxing your seat.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I think you ride nicely! A few things though... loosen your reins. I noticed your horse is pulling her head down a bit. She's trying to tell you to soften your hands and give. Allow your balance to come from your seat, not your hands. Sink your weight way down into your heels and squeeze a bit with your calves -- your legs are a bit unsteady. Other than that, you are doing great! 

Good luck! =)


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> I agree with what everyone else said. I also noticed that your feet are sticking out, away from Candy's sides. That throws the rest of your seat off and makes it harder for your horse to get your leg aids. Bring your legs in around the horse so you can feel her better, and vice versa.
> 
> Candy is adorable, btw. ;D She looks really smooth.



well the only problem with leg aids, is my horse is ALLLL voice commands, so NO leg is used. one cluck and she moves right off my voice. its REALLY nice!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! she is a very nice ride, and i think shes REALLY cute as well! =)


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

if you are doing western pleasure: sloooooow down, your horse isn't rounding and just trotting around with her head up. ask her to drop her head pick up her back and use her hind end to slow down. For you keep you leg back and under you, your leg should be wrapped around your horse. and relax and sit deep in the saddle.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think you look good... one thing I can suggest is shortening your stirrups a little bit... you are pushing your feet forward and usually that is a sign of trying to get a good grip and if you had your stirrups higher than you can put your feet flat rather than pushing forward... and im not trying to be mean but you seem a little big for that horse... she just seems like such a little horse... she looks almost like a pony..


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't add too much, like other have said get your shoulders rolled back, relax and loosen up on your horse's mouth. I would suggest throwing out the reins just to see what she does, it certainly doesn't look like she'll do anything naughty.

Also, part of your bracing and inability to really meld into your saddle is that it looks a hair small. It looks like you're pretty much sitting up on the cantle instead of the actual seat area and this could be the root of many of your problems. I would suggest trying a saddle out that is a size or two bigger in the seat and see if that helps at all. Good luck!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> well the only problem with leg aids, is my horse is ALLLL voice commands, so NO leg is used. one cluck and she moves right off my voice. its REALLY nice!


Won't you eventually need your legs as you move on to more advanced riding? It's great that she moves off your voice, but what about getting her to move her hind and her fore individually, asking her sidepass, or asking her to collect? I think you will still need your legs down the road, so it's a good idea to learn the aids now. 

You look good right now, I just think you need to stop bracing against your stirrups, as said. Really sink into your heels.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Agreed with everyone else.  

You look like you are riding English style in a Western saddle. Not that is a BAD thing, neccesarily, but I would reccommend relaxing, as said, and loosening up on the reins. You are doing really good, though. And your pony looks like a smooth ride! <3


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

btw, I love Candy Cane's trot!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> Won't you eventually need your legs as you move on to more advanced riding? It's great that she moves off your voice, but what about getting her to move her hind and her fore individually, asking her sidepass, or asking her to collect? I think you will still need your legs down the road, so it's a good idea to learn the aids now.
> 
> You look good right now, I just think you need to stop bracing against your stirrups, as said. Really sink into your heels.




yeah, all that is true, but im not going to be doing much showing with her. Im looking fro another horse for that. but yes, i do see what you mean.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

horseloverd2 said:


> Agreed with everyone else.
> 
> You look like you are riding English style in a Western saddle. Not that is a BAD thing, neccesarily, but I would reccommend relaxing, as said, and loosening up on the reins. You are doing really good, though. And your pony looks like a smooth ride! <3



yeah, thats one of my faults. i have been riding English for the past 3 years, and just recently started western again, so thats why my reins are so tight.


----------

